# Top Gear Back 25th Feb 2018



## Derekh929

Ok I'm looking forward to the new topg ear series due out BBc2 Sunday 25th, are you going to be watching?


----------



## Kerr

I'm looking forward to it. Feels ages since the last series.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I'm looking forward to it immensely :thumb:


----------



## SunnyBoi

Me too. I have a feeling it will be better than the Grand Tour


----------



## pxr5

Me too. Not watching The Grand Tour, but really looking forward to TG.


----------



## transtek

Looking forward to the new series of TG, the three main presenters now have a bit of rapport going on and it is getting better all the time, not as good as the best of the old team, but getting there. AND I am watching the Grand Tour, and enjoying it as well, especially as it seems to be more and more like old TG with every episode. So two shows for the price of one! (same will happen with Wheeler Dealers, once Ed China gets his finger out and starts a new show!)


----------



## MSwiss

I will be on a plane but thanks for he heads up, recorder will be set tonight :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Yes, it promises to be a good one I think. It does seem a long time since the last which makes me wonder if they've kind of 'missed' a series - shouldn't there have been one in the Autumn?


----------



## Derekh929

VIPER said:


> Yes, it promises to be a good one I think. It does seem a long time since the last which makes me wonder if they've kind of 'missed' a series - shouldn't there have been one in the Autumn?


Yes I think they wanted to get it right this time after all the Clarkson Fan boys did not want to give them a chance to make it work, there is plenty of room for both shows in my opinion.

How is it going with you Viper?


----------



## pinewood

I watch all motoring programs - they beat depressing tea time serials, dancing on hot coals, skating when past it and singing competitions!!!!


----------



## Derekh929

pinewood said:


> I watch all motoring programs - they beat depressing tea time serials, dancing on hot coals, skating when past it and singing competitions!!!!


:lol: Yes I wish they were dancing on hot coals, totally agree I have been watching high way through hell on Blaze and enjoying that, even my daughter like it as well


----------



## Derekh929

Don’t forget guys Sunday night Top Gear I think it will blow GT out of the water this time going by the trailers I can’t wait


----------



## pinewood

The 3 have bonded on screen and that comes across in the show. Another that can't wait for Sunday night (series record set) 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Looking forward to it returning


----------



## Cookies

Series link set! Looking forward to it!!

Cooks


----------



## Andyblue

Cookies said:


> Series link set! Looking forward to it!!
> 
> Cooks


Just reminded me to check BT box is still set to record :thumb:


----------



## SunnyBoi

Ooh they're putting out tasty teasers, cant wait!


----------



## LankyWashmit

I'll watch the new TG series but not _too_ keen on the three presenters to be honest, I think they just try too hard and it just doesn't gel, the Top Gear brand is not the same without Clarkson, Hammond and May at the helm. Don't get me wrong some might say that Clarkson thought he was bigger than the show and even as a fan I think he did cross the line, I'm sure we all want to stick one on our bosses (/ producer, you get the picture) at times but it's just not the done thing.

I don't think the recent Grand Tour series was all that great to be honest, there were good bits, personally the F-Off segment doesn't really fit, but I'll continue watching just because of the presenters.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Another preview is out, its gonna be epic


----------



## pxr5

LankyWashmit said:


> I'll watch the new TG series but not _too_ keen on the three presenters to be honest, I think they just try too hard and it just doesn't gel, the Top Gear brand is not the same without Clarkson, Hammond and May at the helm. Don't get me wrong some might say that Clarkson thought he was bigger than the show and even as a fan I think he did cross the line, I'm sure we all want to stick one on our bosses (/ producer, you get the picture) at times but it's just not the done thing.
> 
> I don't think the recent Grand Tour series was all that great to be honest, there were good bits, personally the F-Off segment doesn't really fit, but I'll continue watching just because of the presenters.


I completely disagree with this. I'm glad that those 3 went. It was needed, the show was staid and repetitive. It's taken a while but the new TG is getting better and better. The GT - well I gave it 2 or 3 episodes and gave up. Not only was the show itself poor, but Clarkson, Hammond and May were really starting to grind and I simply couldn't tolerate them any more. So I'm glad too that Hammond and May left when Clarkson did and didn't hang around. I reckon too that Amazon are losing a fortune with GT and the BBC simply do these things better than anyone else. Top Gear all the way for me and long may it continue. The Grand Tour, well it wouldn't bother me if it was never shown again.


----------



## Kerr

Reading the threads everywhere it amazes me the divide there is where people think they can only watch one and instantly hate the other. 

The last series of Top Gear was very good. I've no doubt this will be very good too. The BBC put on a good show when they make the effort. Clarkson, Hammond and May badly miss the guidance of the BBC. 

It would be interesting to see what the BBC could do with the Grand Tour budget.


----------



## Chris9980

I went to the recording today, I have to say that when the cameras weren’t running the guys got in well and did muck about a bit. What we saw today will be the last episode of the series and it was really good, even when you had to watch the same things 3-4 times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncd

Don't forget there is also the 'Extra Gear' on at 10.45pm to. Looking forward to my Sunday evening relax watching TV with my daughter. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Absolutely LOVED IT!!!!!

So many laugh out loud moments. And a fabulous car soundtrack too. The guys have great on-screen chemistry. 

Sunday nights are good again. 

Cooks


----------



## dchapman88

Cookies said:


> Absolutely LOVED IT!!!!!
> 
> So many laugh out loud moments. And a fabulous car soundtrack too. The guys have great on-screen chemistry.
> 
> Sunday nights are good again.
> 
> Cooks


Couldn't agree more

Proper good start to the series IMO

Looking forward to their Honda reviews


----------



## Derekh929

Well for me that was a great start really enjoyed that, far better then GT for me, and I enjoyed a good few episodes of GT this season.
What did others think?


----------



## Kerr

Mmmmmmmm. 

A bit middle of the road for me. Steady start.


----------



## Soul boy 68

I'll. be catching it on I player, was out earlier,sounds promising going by the comments.


----------



## JayMac

I really enjoyed it, looking forward to next week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JB052

Kerr said:


> Mmmmmmmm.
> 
> A bit middle of the road for me. Steady start.


+1:thumb:


----------



## SunnyBoi

I loved it. It was actually better than many GT episodes. The funny stuff was actually funny.

Extra gear was really good too!


----------



## huxley309

Have to say likewise, it was a good laugh and the prizes at the end was pretty comical, you could see he genuinely thought it would be something good.


----------



## johanr77

They're still trying to create a bit of chemistry I reckon. Rory still tries too hard for my liking, if he backed off a bit he'd be more likeable. Leblanc is fine, he could do the job in his sleep and Chris can drive god love him but he can at times come across as the guy in the friendship group that you all wonder why you hang around with him. 

Still after watching that episode it's making the Grand Tour and their harking back to all the old Top Gear crap they already did look as tired as it really is. New Top Gear does old Top Gear stuff better than the guys who came up with it.


----------



## Brian1612

It was ok for me, nothing more. Still find them all very awkward on screen together. Best part of the whole episode was the figure 8 chain racing, only part of the show that didn't appear blatantly scripted.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

I did enjoy a lot of it but it's hardly groundbreaking stuff, doubt if I'll ever look forward to it as I did in the past though.


----------



## Alan W

Glad to see TG back and enjoyed it except 'A star in a reasonably priced car' feature.

Alan W


----------



## uruk hai

Really enjoyed it and a big step in the right direction, I appreciate it's all a variation on a theme but that's been the case for many series now and when it comes down to it I find these three presenters not only bearable but a good blend of serious and humorous.


----------



## rubberducky1957

johanr77 said:


> Chris can drive god love him but he can at times come across as the guy in the friendship group that you all wonder why you hang around with him.


I'd hang about with him because he could teach me to drive near the limit and not over it. Matt's better than I thought he would ever be but just can't quite get a handle on Rory yet. However it's always about the cars for me - I'd have the Jag but really liked the McLaren.


----------



## SunnyBoi

johanr77 said:


> New Top Gear does old Top Gear stuff better than the guys who came up with it.


You've summed it up perfectly :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

I managed 20 minutes, not sure if i will bother with the rest of it ?!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Meh! I'll not be watching future episodes - it was an hour of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## GSD

I thought it was very mediocre I still can't stand that Chris guy,I flicked through it all in less than 15 minutes. Mat is very good now he's settled in but he can't carry the whole show. The whole V8 thing was like it was written for Clarkson May and Hammond but said by the new team.


----------



## bradleymarky

Even the wife said it’s not the same.


----------



## Sam6er

Well i enjoyed it quite alot. Thought the tribute to V8's was nice, partially because i own one lol. 
Maybe you guys are just expecting too much from the show? It was never that much better with clarkson/hammond/may to be fair. 
1st season was a pile of poo with Chris Evans though.


----------



## Philb1965

Watched it today and I really enjoyed it. The formula is the same as the old show and I like the style they all present with. No annoying characters for me (Evans was a disaster which he admitted). Found myself wanting a V8 and surprisingly liked the look of the mustang the best. Might be an itch to scratch in the next couple of years.


----------



## mr.t

I really enjoyed the episode and i loved the previous series.

I think people seem to forget that even with the famous trio...when they 1st started it was not huge.Search top gear with ham may and clark when they had 5 geeks inthe studio watching....it took time for them to gel. 

I personally love the new stuff, review cars more too. The trio was great but it started to get way too samey.


----------



## andy665

Not a great first episode - thought the V8 tribute was a bit lame but still liking Chris Harris and Matt Le Blanc


----------



## alfajim

roary is a bit like scrappy doo


----------



## Deathstar

I did not get the duel, thought that was pointless.
One other thing that gets my goat is when they take these expensive cars that are designed for tarmac offroad.

Still trying to be old Topgear I think.

Will I stop watching it? No!


----------



## Overdoser

Thought it was ok, nice way to while away an hour.


----------



## Bazza85

First time I’ve given this a go since the god-awful relaunch with Chris Evans. 
A million times better than that shower of a show. 

I enjoyed it more than I thought. 
Certainly more car orientated that GTour. 

But I’m in the minority...I prefer Clarkson, Hammond and May still.
Will continue with this season of top gear, hopefully their trio will grow on me


----------



## Brad-ST

It was definitely a lot better than the last series, I don't mind Matt & Rory but I can't get along with Chris, comes across quite arrogant. 

I will probably give it a watch next week, but I still prefer Grand Tour. Top Gear needs to reinvent itself, the three guys don't have the chemistry to be all jokey and have banter with each other, comes across a bit too try hard.


----------



## Rayaan

Thought it was better than every episode of GT this season. 

Matt and Chris are fine. Rory can be a bit awkward but overall thumbs up. Massively orientated towards cars as well unlike GT which has almost become a sitcom


----------



## davies20

Finally caught up with this yesterday due to being off work I'll  

Really enjoyed it - hopefully it continues


----------



## Derekh929

I see its still polarised loads of viewers?, I'm not sure what more they can do is it just the people that don't like it are not wanting to move on? , for me before the trio went I was switched off long before that it just became sterile for me.
If someone wants more proper car reviews then BBC aint going to do that at risk of losing all the young viewers that drive sales off merchandise, and live shows numbers IMHO
But hey if we all liked the same life would be very boring in deed, I think as show goes on nit will get better and better well I like staying positive.:lol:


----------



## tmitch45

Derekh929 said:


> I see its still polarised loads of viewers?, I'm not sure what more they can do is it just the people that don't like it are not wanting to move on? , for me before the trio went I was switched off long before that it just became sterile for me.
> If someone wants more proper car reviews then BBC aint going to do that at risk of losing all the young viewers that drive sales off merchandise, and live shows numbers IMHO
> But hey if we all liked the same life would be very boring in deed, I think as show goes on nit will get better and better well I like staying positive.:lol:


You are spot on mate. And the fact that my 8 year old thinks both the grand tour and Top Gear are the best programs tells you all you need to know about the content.


----------



## alfajim

Just watched extra gear. Now that's painful.


----------



## rubberducky1957

Depends where you keep your extra gear.


----------



## Kerr

The McLaren feature was excellent. McLaren have had a few features so far. 

Most of the rest of the show was very good too. Chris did all to hide his terror when flying. 

That is what Top Gear should be about. Guys messing around with big boy's toys.

It was a quick hour.


----------



## Brian1612

The second episode was even worse than the first. Bar the McLaren feature everything else was poor, so much so I actually nodded off for 10 mins mid episode.


----------



## chongo

Really enjoyed the show last night especially when Chris nearly shat himself up on the car/plane thing:lol:

That 720s is :argie:


----------



## Kerr

chongo said:


> Really enjoyed the show last night especially when Chris nearly shat himself up on the car/plane thing:lol:
> 
> That 720s is :argie:


It was the goosebumps all over his arms. He was trying to underplay just how much he was scared.

I'm surprised they didn't wear any helmets or PPE during that.


----------



## shycho

I enjoyed it, but they spent to long on 2 wheels and not 4, so for that reason I think it was a terrible episode! Fortunately they recovered a bit of dignity when they reviewed the reasonable priced fiesta and swift...


----------



## alfajim

Poor episode, bar the maclaren bit.


----------



## Bazza85

shycho said:


> I enjoyed it, but they spent to long on 2 wheels and not 4, so for that reason I think it was a terrible episode! Fortunately they recovered a bit of dignity when they reviewed the reasonable priced fiesta and swift...


I was the complete opposite & loved the leccy crossers. I'd give a a baby making pod for one! Looked ace fun (altough I doubt it was Matt riding it in half the clips)
Lee Mac was terrible though, I think they should drop the whole star in a car thing. 
It's growing on me (but still think GTour trio are funnier)


----------



## Mikesphotaes

alfajim said:


> Poor episode, bar the maclaren bit.


Worst episode so far but loved the 720s bit!


----------



## transtek

I actually like these 3 for Top Gear, not too keen on Rory, as he is a bit full of himself, but it's getting there. As for Extra Gear, I reckon that should be a YouTube-based show, without the guests and audience, just showing behind-the-scenes of the shows.


----------



## GSD

Good grief Sunday's episode was dire.


----------



## alfajim

The extra gear is woeful. Last year, with Harris on it, was much better.


----------



## Kerr

Rory has been demoted. He's getting little time on the main show and now hosting Extra Gear. It was that annoying George guy last year.


----------



## Kerr

I thought that was very entertaining and done very well in the context.

Rory has played a backseat in the series, but getting let loose in a Porsche 962 is stuff of dreams.


----------



## huxley309

Rory is still a bit too much, he needs to dial it back a bit.
Didn't go much on them beating those cars mind.


----------



## alfajim

Japan is always interesting


----------



## Brian1612

Quite enjoyed it but the cheesy anime sequences during the race between the civic and the lexus was cringe worthy.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinewood

Enjoyed the Japan special. Matt and Chris have really gelled as a presentation team. Also like the difference in driving ability between them and how Chris plays on it.
Rory I find a bit too animated, like a child in a sweet shop, but the cars in his modding clip were fantastic. The road going Le Man Porsche was pretty special. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM

Brian1612 said:


> Quite enjoyed it but the cheesy anime sequences during the race between the civic and the lexus was cringe worthy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Couldn't have put it better myself Brian1612 :thumb:


----------



## Bazza85

Brian1612 said:


> Quite enjoyed it but the cheesy anime sequences during the race between the civic and the lexus was cringe worthy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Agree. Although a big target audience is probably teenage lads & could imagine it being entertaining to them. 
I liked the episode on a whole. Very much so.
I don't think I could personalise a lambo in the way the jap rich kids do though!


----------



## rubberducky1957

Best episode yet, let's hope it continues. Chris comes across as a total car nut who doesn't really care about anything else, a refreshing back to basics perspective. Matt's a little too smooth and laid back for me but pulls it all together well, Rory? I think puppy training's got a long way to go.


----------



## JB052

Nice to see an episode without 'star in a car' which doesn't work in its current format.


----------



## matty.13

I really enjoyed this weeks episode . I think bbc have done a good job .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665

Good episode on Sunday - the hour fly by - this is a format that works - more of this please


----------



## Derekh929

Seems things are Improving, I have missed the last two episodes with being away and so much going on with house renovation plans.
I'm looking forward to watching them both know


----------



## Shiny

Brian1612 said:


> Quite enjoyed it but the cheesy anime sequences during the race between the civic and the lexus was cringe worthy.


Looked like an Initial D thing to me, especially the heel & toe shots... :thumb:


----------



## mr.t

love the trio and loved the last ep and ep before with the big foot haha. more please.


----------



## Derekh929

Loved the Japan special tonight the episode just flew in great job all round


----------



## Derekh929

This feature will be fantastic can't wait for it

https://www.topgear.com/car-news/big-reads/bmw-m5-vs-mercedes-e63-amg-1200bhp-saloon-slugfest


----------



## SteveTDCi

I'm not so sure I liked the last episode, its like they were trying to copy a format from 10 years ago.

Merc v BMW ..... i'll take the AMG.


----------



## davies20

Finally got round to watching last Sunday's episode, the Japanese one.

I'll be honest I haven't found TG that great - however, this episode changed all that, so so refreshing & current! 

Really enjoyed it, which is the first time in quite a while!


----------



## Andyblue

Kerr said:


> I thought that was very entertaining and done very well in the context.
> 
> Rory has played a backseat in the series...


Yes, noticed the general lack of him during the show this series...


----------



## Kerr

Some good parts and some weak stuff this week. 

How many swear words before the watershed? 

Cows mating? The Grand Tour going down this line didn't amuse me. Same applies here. 

The music was dodgy in a few bits.

The animation worked well and was in context for the Japanese feature last week. It wasn't so good for the Hyundai and Kia feature this week. The Hyundai looks an impressive car. 

I thought Rory was good this week other than the daft league table bit, but he's not to blame for that bit being rubbish. 

Matt has to have a word with his clothes advisor. That jacket didn't half show off his man handles and moobs.:lol:

The sound off that Dodge.:doublesho 

They need to pick guests better. They need to find petrolheads who have interesting car chat. I did expect two comedians to have offered more. They'd also be better to find people who can drive. 

A few episodes in and they've certainly managed variety.


----------



## alfajim

The 2cv thing has been done before.
6.5/10


----------



## Derekh929

Good bit on topgear vs GT

https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/entertainment/a19479344/top-gear-season-25-review-recap/


----------



## bidderman1969

Generally it's got better, only generally though

Rory shouldn't be on it, full stop

Harris, he looks to be settling in, then spoils it by trying to act like someone half his age, and it shows

Beginning of the show, car crash TV


----------



## Brian1612

Thought it was a pretty good episode in all honesty. I liked the Stringer and I30n piece.


----------



## Derekh929

Brian1612 said:


> Thought it was a pretty good episode in all honesty. I liked the Stringer and I30n piece.


Yes I though rory did the Kia bit justice and thoroughly enjoyed it , better than the old mob for sure


----------



## SBM

Best episode so far for me. Still room for improvement - why they bought the stars in the car back  Kinda hoped that had been dropped


----------



## Starbuck88

I like Chris Harris, I'm warming to Matt Le Blanc but still think he's trying to 'act' too much and I think Rory should be binned.

Also I'd like the star in a car to be removed. I don't see the point. I'm personally not interested in Celebrities so there's no value there.


----------



## Summit Detailing

I've enjoyed this series (as I have every series previously) and this one has got better with every episode, both the content and the chemistry between Harris & LeB.

I was at Dunsfold yesterday to be in the audience and they have some brilliant episodes coming later in the year:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## bidderman1969

Best episode this series so far I reckon


----------



## Kerr

Another good fun hour of tv. 

Extra Gear was a bit dull. I don't blame Rory for it either as he had a pair of lifeless guests to deal with.


----------



## davies20

Surprised at how many people aren't keen on Rory, I think he's so much more natural than the other two - I thought that would be more favourable.


----------



## Soul boy 68

davies20 said:


> Surprised at how many people aren't keen on Rory, I think he's so much more natural than the other two - I thought that would be more favourable.


I like Rory, down to Earth kinda guy.


----------



## Brian1612

On a roll now. That Ferrari piece was good, Rory done brilliantly on the Camaro and the track-tor was a good bit of fun. Wish they'd have let Sabine drive the Camaro a little more though!


----------



## Derekh929

It just gets better and better for me loved it all apart from the not so reasonably priced car without a star that is:lol:
Rory section excellent , streets ahead of GT for me know


----------



## rob267

Great episode. God that Ferrari was stunning.
I enjoyed rorys bit. Got to admit i like him as a presenter. Yeah he is excitable but who wouldnt be doing his job.

Trak tor segment was amusing.

I have stopped watching Gt now. Way to fake. 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead

We've started getting this over in Oz and I'm with a lot of you - New TG is way better than GT. I couldn't watch GT after the first two episodes as it was so bad. It's become very slightly better but TG is still miles ahead. I always knew Chris Harris would be good but MLB is a surprise. He's settled into it well and is genuinely funny. Rory is also good so as a package it works. I'd still like to see some innovation and less reliance on the old formula, but it makes GT look like presenting by numbers. Clarkson et al may as well have the script they're reading from held in front of them. It's just lazy.


----------



## Cookies

I really enjoyed this week's episode. 

I really liked the way they filmed MLB through the windscreen while he was driving, and some of the camera work on the circuit was just stunning. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinewood

Top Gear is alive, all hail The Top Gear. Matt and Chris work well as a team. Rory is growing on me slowly.
Sabin should partner with Rory more often and see where that on screen dynamic goes.

Wish they would lose the star? In a reasonably priced 2 seater coupe with bucket seats and a roll cage!!!
They could replace that section with an honest review of cars that cost no more than £25k. Clarkson did one on the Yeti and that was fun. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philb1965

Really enjoying the current series, all the presenters work well together. I'd have to agree that the star in a car has maybe had its day or just cut it down, it drags on forever!


----------



## Derekh929

Cookies said:


> I really enjoyed this week's episode.
> 
> I really liked the way they filmed MLB through the windscreen while he was driving, and some of the camera work on the circuit was just stunning.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes the camera work on this series has been fantastic a lot of thought has gone into it for sure


----------



## Soul boy 68

Can't believe it's the last episode this Sunday, this series isn't long enough. How many episodes? Should have been at least ten.


----------



## NiallSD

Soul boy 68 said:


> Can't believe it's the last episode this Sunday, this series isn't long enough. How many episodes? Should have been at least ten.


I agree but can only think that they are going to do another season in the autumn like they used to?

Would be nice for them to do the Easter/Xmas specials again I like them episodes the most


----------



## m500dpp

No new ideas 3 children playing in and abusing expensive cars, nobody drives even remotely like they do. Chemistry between them very lacking and false, not for me guys.


----------



## Peter D

Great fun!


----------



## Kerr

That was another good fun hour of tv. 

Jason Manford was a decent guest. He looked like he was having a blast with Chris on the track. 

Good praise for the Alfa which will help them. Volvo didn't come across too well with two serious breakages. 

£67,500 for a 2l diesel Range Rover? :doublesho



Too short a series in my opinion. Hopefully it won't be long until they are back.


----------



## Philb1965

Really enjoyed the series. Hopefully back in the autumn. I know all publicity is allegedly good publicity but I'd be thinking twice about the Alpine A110. I'm sure it will sell well though.


----------



## Kerr

Philb1965 said:


> Really enjoyed the series. Hopefully back in the autumn. I know all publicity is allegedly good publicity but I'd be thinking twice about the Alpine A110. I'm sure it will sell well though.


I'm sure they've already sold them all.


----------



## Brian1612

Think it's been an excellent season and tonights episode capped it off well. Fun hour of viewing and the star of the show was the Stelvio. Alfa need both the Giulia and Stelvio to sell and there is no reason why they shouldn't as the reviews are excellent for them. The people of the UK just like to cling onto old wives tales about reliability issues that are time and tmr again proven nonsense. 

Poor showing from the volvo and alpine though and that really can't help sales.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinewood

The alpine is a fantastic car, but when compared to a cheaper Porsche Cayman it is doomed to fail. The Porsche will be still valued at 50% of it's rrp some 8 years later (I know as looking for an older Porsche and they don't come cheap) 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R

I enjoyed this series a lot.
Too short though, when The Grand Tour has 12 or 13 episodes in a series and all the beeb can manage is 6!

I was pleased to hear they'll be back later in the year, so yes, looking forwards to an autumn series.

I like these 3 guys together, not sure about Rory, but as a trio they are quite good.
And not as ridiculous as Clarkson Hammond and May, who I think probably take the p!ss out of the viewer a bit too much for my liking.


----------



## GSD

Good to see a lot of people enjoyed it,it wasn't for me though I could have made one brilliant episode from the entire series.


----------



## woodycivic

James_R said:


> I enjoyed this series a lot.
> Too short though, when The Grand Tour has 12 or 13 episodes in a series and all the beeb can manage is 6!
> 
> I was pleased to hear they'll be back later in the year, so yes, looking forwards to an autumn series.
> 
> I like these 3 guys together, not sure about Rory, but as a trio they are quite good.
> And not as ridiculous as Clarkson Hammond and May, who I think probably take the p!ss out of the viewer a bit too much for my liking.


Only doing 6 episodes may have been a deliberate move. Given the massive failure of the last series with Chris Evans as the main host, i think the BBC may well have gone for a short series with Le Blanc, Harris and Reid to see how much the public liked it before committing to a longer more expensive series.


----------



## Kerr

woodycivic said:


> Only doing 6 episodes may have been a deliberate move. Given the massive failure of the last series with Chris Evans as the main host, i think the BBC may well have gone for a short series with Le Blanc, Harris and Reid to see how much the public liked it before committing to a longer more expensive series.


This was the second series without Evans.


----------



## vsideboy

Think I've only watched one episode since it was Clarkson, May and Hammond and not missed it at all if I'm honest.


----------



## woodycivic

Kerr said:


> This was the second series without Evans.


My bad, wasnt 100% sure if this was the first full series without evans. I stand corrected!


----------



## Derekh929

I'm still so surprised at the loyalty shown to Clarkson and crew its like a cult following, some just don't want it to give the show a chance, I'm shocked as I thought true petrol heads would have loved this series for sure, but hey you cant lead a horse to water, and I was a massive TG fan for years live shows as well, but change can be very good


----------



## Starbuck88

You know what...I'm going to say it.

I've got bored of both TG and TGT. 

TGT is just them 3 dicking about and not really doing in depth car reviews, they gloss over the very basics, give simple figures but nothing particularly interesting. They even said somewhere, it's not a car show anymore, it's an entertainment show with cars in it. There's only so much messing about they can do and they're already going over stuff they've done before just in different locations and re-branding it as new ideas.

TG is a crap replica of what Clarkson etc did and the reason it doesn't work properly is they just don't have the relationship the original 3 had. I really like Chris Harris, Matt is only good in the segments where he is actually 'acting' and some sort of energy about him, otherwise he's very dull to listen too and Rory Reid needs to disappear like Chris Evans did.

They need to re-image TopGear to their talents. I'm sure Chris is more than happy to do in depth car reviews and leave all the fluff out, Matt could go off and do some very funny segments all acted out with cars. (or ofcourse just bin it).

I'm just bored of this sort of filler crap, it makes me miss Fifth Gear. Where they actually talked about different equipment options, pricing, used car segments that were helpful and helped you learn more etc. 

Give me a show with Chris Harris, Tiff and Vicki. Don't want Johnny or Tom Ford anywhereeeeeeeeeeeee near it thank you. Just those 3 will do.


(also to add, the alpine, nice looking thing but how many people will now say they catch fire etc even if it was a prototype and that it will always have the image of, it's a renault)


----------



## Kerr

The problem is when you get all technical about cars you bore people and they turn off. It's only a small minority of people interested in that stuff and that's why those shows are on obscure t.v. channels with small budgets.


----------



## Starbuck88

Kerr said:


> The problem is when you get all technical about cars you bore people and they turn off. It's only a small minority of people interested in that stuff and that's why those shows are on obscure t.v. channels with small budgets.


You are right but there is nothing on TV like that these days. Even the obscure channels have fallen into reality tv crap with no substance 

Youtube is probably the best place to see this sort of thing but more often than not, they are of no quality what so ever.


----------



## Brad-ST

It was definitely a step up from the previous couple of series and the trio are starting to bond a little more now. Having not been a fan of Chris at the start of the series I think he's started to settle down a bit now. 

There were a couple of episodes of the series were a little disappointing with not much actual content in them, but The Grand Tour had exactly the same problem in my opinion. There were a few standout episodes this season for me, which I think is partly down to whoever is heading up their film crew as some of the shots this season have been spectacular. Hopefully they keep these three for the next series and let them become a little more natural and not so scripted with the cringeworthy jokes.


----------



## bidderman1969

We need to make a DW edition, lol


----------

